# Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

Im winter hab ich mal so ein wenig gebastelt und raus kam ein portables brett mit 2 riggern und diversen rutenhaltern. es ist keine handwerkliche meisterleistung aber funktionell und stabil. 
die bilder sind im april in norge / tredge/ mandal entstanden. wenns euch interessiert, stelle ich gerne noch ein paar bilder rein. die 4 fische haben wir am nachmittag innerhalb von 1,5 stunden erbeutet. die 5. mefo meiner angelkarriere war 48 cm lang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gruß robert


----------



## Karstein (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Das Teil sieht richtig clever aus, Robert - Kompliment! #6

Aber wie hast Du das Brett befestigt? Auf dem dritten Bild scheint´s mir, das schwarze Gurtband würde unter dem Boot durchgeführt sein? Die roten Gurtbänder sind an den Ruderdollen fixiert, kann ich erkennen.

Nee, ´ne wirklich gute und günstige Idee, Respekt!

Vielleicht könnte man links und rechts am Brettende jeweils ein Holz im Winkel von 90 Grad an einer arretierbaren Schiene befestigen, sodass man die Hölzer links und rechts mit Schraubzwingen an der Bordwand fixieren kann? Hmmmm.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Hallo karsten! das mit den schraubzwingen hab ich verworfen. wenn sich diese durch wasser oder motor vibrationen lösen und das brett kippt,- sind die ruten weg#t ! das mit dem spanngurt unter dem boot hast du gut erkannt#6 . hab ich noch weiter entwickelt und an den brettenden zwei querstreben angebracht und verwende nun 2 gurte. das ist super stabil, da wackelt nix mehr. mal schauen , ob das ganze hier auf interesse stößt. hab noch einige bilder...

gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Ich hab alles so gebaut, das ich das teil mittels flügelschrauben ( ohne werkzeug) in knapp 10 min komplett zerlegen kann. das brett ist in der mitte geteilt und die beiden hälften sind je ca 1m lang. die rutenhalter - rohre kommen in das rutenfutteral und der rest passt in einen jutebeutel. im auto auf der reise nach norge ist ja bekannterweise nicht viel platz...:m  gruß robert|wavey: 
Hier noch ein paar bilder:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Bild 1: hier kann man den aufbau des ganzen sehen. das brett ist in der mitte mit einem massiven va blech und 8 8mm schrauben verbunden. ein kräftiger spanngurt unter dem boot hält das ganze fest. an der bordwand ist das schleppblei zu sehen, ein 4,5 kilo bleifisch an dem die auslöseklammern befestigt sind. die rutenhalter mittig auf dem brett sind noch stark verbesserungs - würdig weil zu kippelig.. unten in den rohren der riggers sind 6mm schrauben eingesetzt in die der kreuzabschluß der rute greift. (wie beim bauchgurt, da kippelt nix!)

Bild 2/3: hier kann man die befestigund des riggers auf dem brett sehen. die achse auf der die spule sitzt geht durch bis unter das brett und ist hier mit einer flügelschraube befestigt. weiter habe ich am rutenhalter eine 10mm va stange angeschweißt. dann das 4 kantrohr und das brett durchbohrt und den rutenhalter nur durch die bohrung gesteckt. der alles weitere ist doch ganz gut zu erkennen...

die sache mit dem handwerklichen geschick... ich habe nie einen handwerklichen beruf gelernt. nachdem mein vater mir in meiner kindheit mal sagte, das ich zwei linke hände habe, hab ich angefangen zu basteln und mir fast alles selber angeeignet. 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Also auch die Eigenbau-Rigger gefallen mir sehr gut, wooow! Wie hast die denn hergestellt? Sind das Kunststoff-Schnurgroßspulen? Die wären doch für Stahldraht viel zu weich, oder?


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

astrein !!!!  #6
das wäre in der Tat auch was für mein neues Boot welches ich bald haben werde !!!!
will damit schließlich fleissig auf die Ostsee !!!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Hallo |wavey: 

#r #r  Echt gute idee!!
Auf sowas wäre ich nie gekommen!!|supergri


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

ALLES va stahl, bis auf den holzknauf, das kugellager, die bremsscheibe ( gummi) und die umlenkrolle. die spulen sind aus zwei ronden, mittels 6  8mm stiften verschweißt. nur das kabel ist wesentlich dicker als bei gekauften riggern, muß ich noch mal dünneres aufspulen. gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Nochmal zum funfaktor: da geht einem ganzschön die pumpe, wenn so ein feister dorsch über 20 meter wassertiefe auf 6 meter einen löffel nimmt und dann ermal die bremse geht. kleinere dorsche haben auf 15 - 20 meter wassertiefe  1,5 meter laufende wobbler attackiert. |kopfkrat  

gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

 ...


----------



## Heringsbändiger (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Sauber, Robert.  #6 

Und hier mal die Klappversion, gesehen auf Bornholm.
Damit kann man locker sechs Ruten fischen.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

bald hab ich mein neus Boot ...
werd dann mal versuchen euch sowas nachzubauen ...   :m
hoffe das wird was - sonst komm ich nochmal angebettelt ...  :q


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Das thema ist doch eigentlich was ganz neues und meiner meinung nach eine echte alternative und ne spannende sache... |kopfkrat 
darum verstehe ich nicht so ganz, das bei über 250 clicks nur 4 member zu einem beitrag animiert worden sind!?! #t , in welcher form auch immer..

da fragt z.b. einer:" was sind denn mundschnüre, oder was ist molenangeln, oder stellt öko bleie (in form von durchbohrten kieselsteinen) vor..
und die leute schreiben sich die finger wund,- versteh ich nicht ;+ ;+ 

klärt mich bitte mal auf #d , irgendwie deprimierend....

gruß robert


----------



## goeddoek (10. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> darum verstehe ich nicht so ganz, das bei über 250 clicks nur 4 member zu einem beitrag animiert worden sind!?! #t , in welcher form auch immer..
> 
> klärt mich bitte mal auf #d , irgendwie deprimierend....
> 
> gruß robert




Neiiiiin - Robert, nicht deprimiert sein  Ich musst soviel Genialität nur erst verkraften.Habe leider noch kein Boot, eine Bauanleitung und Tipps, wo ich was bekomme würden trotzdem mein Herz erfreuen  |supergri  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Hallo Robert  |wavey: 

Na brauchst Du Aufmerksamkeit?  :q 

Haddu fein gemacht  |pftroest: 

Ne mal im ernst da die Dinger wirklich teuer sind macht es Sinn sich ne Alternative auszudenken. Dein Version find ich schonmal sehr gut  #6


----------



## käptn iglo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

gaaaanz große handwerkskunst was will man dazu noch sagen#6

hättest vielleicht irgendwas dazu schreiben sollen das du wenn du gemerkt hast der war nur klein ihn noch ne weile weitergeschleppt hast bis ein richtiger  eingestiegen ist(duck-lunsch-weglauf):q


----------



## Nauke (10. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Das Teil könnte von einem gelernten Ossi sein.

 #r  #r  #r 

Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeiten dies nachzubauen. Warscheinlich
geht es anderen Membern genauso und sie habens einfach beim bestaunen
belassen.

Interessanter wird es wenn Du die Teile in Serie baust. Dann wird die 
Resonanzkurve rappiede nach oben gehen.

Nochmals, ne tolle Leistung #6  #h


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

von den teilen hab ich zwei gebaut, sind aber zu groß für unser kleines boot. halten locker bleie von 4,5 kilo aus. die könnte man auch auf ein brett montieren und mit nach norge nehmen. die halterung wird einfach mit 4 m8er schrauben am boot befestigt. das ganze ist dreh und arretiebar. die umlenkrolle ist von cannon und hat ein zählwerk. bei einem entsprechenden angebot würde ich sie abgeben.
alles komplett edelstahl und mit je 50 meter edelstahlkabel 7x7 bespult. 
gruß robert#h


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

auch ne feine Idee !!!! #6
wenn aber zu groß für dein Boot - dann auch zu groß für mein Boot .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Noch kleiner geht doch kaum|rolleyes .. das boot ist zwar 4 meter lang aber innen ist echt wenig platz. ich werde wohl die kleinen downrigger von dem brett anbauen.
gruß robert#h


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

stimmt ... innen hab ich ein klein büschn mehr Platz obwohl nur 3,15 m ....
ich würde ja vielleicht sagen die Auslegestange mit der Umlenkrolle einfach mit auch das Brett ?
Auf so ein Brett spekuliere ich ja auch evtl. aber weiß noch nicht so genau wie  zu befestigen ... |kopfkrat ... wollte ja ne andere Lösung als "Spanngurt unten rum", aber auch keine Löcher bohren....


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

sooooo.....
mal schauen ob man sone Trollingbar nich nachbauen kann für die kommende Mefo-Schleppsaison....|supergri 
vielleicht hab ich ja auch bald'n paar pics .... #h


----------



## Trouty (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

So gute Ideen können doch nicht ganz untergegangen sein?

Meinen Respekt an die Ideengeber


----------



## synodontis (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Das ist echt ne klasse Anregung zum Nachbau!! #6
Ein paar alternative Ideen zur Befestigung am Boot fänd ich noch interessant. Schon mal über eine Art Teleskop anstelle von dem Brett nachgedacht...?!


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sooooo.....
> mal schauen ob man sone Trollingbar nich nachbauen kann für die kommende Mefo-Schleppsaison....|supergri
> vielleicht hab ich ja auch bald'n paar pics .... #h




hab das nun doch alles verworfen wo man nun schon so etwas Schlepperfahrung gesammelt hat und diverse Ideen bei anderen Bootsbesitzern sehen konnte .... 
hab mir für jede Seite nen Edelstahlbügel anfertigen lassen mit ner Platte für meine (inzwischen auch etwas größeren) Downrigger . besser gehts nicht was zumindest die Nutzung des Platzes angeht finde ich .....


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Da habt ihr echt gute Sachen hinbekommen,da kann man nur Staunen Hut ab Leute.


----------



## tomnero (13. August 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau - Downrigger, Trolling in Norge!*

Hallo Robert!
Falls einer deiner Downrigger *noch* zu haben ist, hätte ich Interesse.
Lg. thomas


----------

